
Google Instant Previews Under the hood - motvbi
http://googlecode.blogspot.com/2010/11/instant-previews-under-hood.html
======
moe
"Instant Preview" has to be the single worst change that google ever made to
their search pages. I'm at the verge of switching to bing for a while because
I keep triggering these god-awful popups by accident.

~~~
lpolovets
You can turn instant preview off: <http://www.google.com/preferences>

~~~
brown9-2
I think you are confusing "instant preview" with "Google Instant" search

~~~
lpolovets
You might be right, though I have a feeling I might be part of one of those
"1% experiments" that Google is known for. Right now I have Instant Search
off, and it also keeps thumbnails for showing up for search results. However,
I turned Instant back on, and the thumbnails still don't show up (at least not
automatically). I guess YMMV... sorry for the misleading info.

------
bensummers
Whenever I read stuff like this, it's painfully obvious that browsers were not
designed as the universal application runtime.

Why are we using technologies designed for displaying documents to write
applications? Because they're there, I suppose.

------
haasted
It's interesting that the previews are made available using JSONP. This should
technically allow other web sites to also retrieve and display them.

The post doesn't mention whether Google allows this, though, or whether they
expect the interface to remain stable.

------
snowmaker
Ok, but didn't have the one piece of information I was hoping to learn. Does
anyone know what Google is using to render the preview images?

Now that these images are in search results, everyone will need to make sure
that Google renders their site well.

~~~
barrkel
Since Google also does a browser I'd imagine it's a cut-down version of
Chrome's renderer.

